# Recommendations for breeder in Ontario, Canada.



## trigger01 (Dec 27, 2014)

EDITED:
Hi all.
I lost my sweet angel on Monday Sept. 26th. He was the biggest blessing in my life for 9 years.
I’m not ready right now, but I want to begin the searching process.

I’m looking for a working line shep.
I prefer the look of them over the show lines. For colour- classic Black and Tan. 
It’s not just the aesthetic that’s important to me. I loved everything about my boy. Temperament, energy, love, attitude. He was the best thing I could have ever asked for.
I have nothing against the show lines. In fact, they are also beautiful. Maybe it’s just that I’m so used to my previous and I want him back so much that I’m looking for one that at least resembles him in appearance.


I checked out a place called crosshill kennels yesterday. The dogs were nice but I don’t think they’re exactly what I’m looking for. The backs seemed to be just a touch too sloped for what I’m wanting. (Based on the adult dogs there).
They were very friendly though, which I liked.
I’d like some recommendations.
Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

I was happy with the dog I got from Moda kennels in Oro Medonte. Great companion, very steady and biddable.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

There is a Facebook page German shepherds of Ontario you may want to ask there as well


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

I don’t know enough about the breed to recommend a breeder based on the angulation of their back.. I assume their has to be more qualities you are looking for in a dog than just a straight back?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

trigger01 said:


> Hi all.
> I lost my sweet angel on Monday Sept. 26th. He was the biggest blessing in my life for 9 years.
> I’m not ready right now, but I want to begin the searching process.
> 
> ...


Welcome! I am sorry for your loss. 
The search for a new buddy is confusing and difficult. 
Straight backs are a marketing gimmick, I think @dogfaeries has comparison photos of her girl Scarlet stacked vs not.
Also this breed really shouldn't be overly friendly with strangers, just not aggressive or snappy.

I have attached a link to some info that may help you out.
FCI/SV Standard - German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of Canada (gsscc.ca)


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

trigger01 said:


> Hi all.
> I lost my sweet angel on Monday Sept. 26th. He was the biggest blessing in my life for 9 years.
> I’m not ready right now, but I want to begin the searching process.
> 
> ...


Sent PM!


----------



## perrymel (Oct 28, 2021)

If I lived out there I would be looking to Haz Orthman ( K9 shield )


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

perrymel said:


> If I lived out there I would be looking to Haz Orthman ( K9 shield )


Very much depends on what you're looking for, no?


----------



## trigger01 (Dec 27, 2014)

Carter Smith said:


> I don’t know enough about the breed to recommend a breeder based on the angulation of their back.. I assume their has to be more qualities you are looking for in a dog than just a straight back?


sorry- should Have been more specific. 
looking for a companion, but one that also has high energy. I have a decent property and a pool. Would love to go for long walks, trails, swims but also one that doesn’t mind watching a movie on the sofa with me once and a while and cuddling.
I prefer the look of the straight back (working line as I’ve been corrected). 
I’m not looking for a guard dog. We like to host and have people over and the dog is always the most important in our home


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

trigger01 said:


> sorry- should Have been more specific.
> looking for a companion, but one that also has high energy. I have a decent property and a pool. Would love to go for long walks, trails, swims but also one that doesn’t mind watching a movie on the sofa with me once and a while and cuddling.
> I prefer the look of the straight back (working line as I’ve been corrected).
> I’m not looking for a guard dog. We like to host and have people over and the dog is always the most important in our home


I suggest you don't go asking for a high energy WL dog. Long walks, hiking, swimming are all activities that any GSD without medical problems will enjoy and excel at. 

Owning a high energy, high drive dog is a lot of work and a steep learning curve. Consider that WL dogs are bred to chase and bite people. I'm not saying they can't make fantastic pets, but they benefit from an experienced handler that puts in the work.

I'm not saying a WL dog isn't right for you. I suggest you go meet dogs and owners at your local clubs. You will quickly see what you like and what you don't like. That gives you a reference when talking to breeders about their dogs.

You are putting a lot of stock in how the dog looks. While I understand that you want a beautiful dog, having a dog that suits your lifestyle is more important IMO.


----------



## trigger01 (Dec 27, 2014)

David Winners said:


> I suggest you don't go asking for a high energy WL dog. Long walks, hiking, swimming are all activities that any GSD without medical problems will enjoy and excel at.
> 
> Owning a high energy, high drive dog is a lot of work and a steep learning curve. Consider that WL dogs are bred to chase and bite people. I'm not saying they can't make fantastic pets, but they benefit from an experienced handler that puts in the work.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you. 
from what I gathered about my unregistered boy, he was a high energy working line dog.
He was active his entire life and we spent all the time in the world with him. As much drive as he had, he never bit anyone or anything. That being said he wasn’t approachable but when introduced he was sweet as pie. Without introduction, another story.
We were happy with that.
Looks is important, but I agree temperament is more important. Our guy was the best. Very high energy, but when he had his exercise, he was good. 
first 5 years that meant multiple plays a day.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

trigger01 said:


> sorry- should Have been more specific.
> looking for a companion, but one that also has high energy. I have a decent property and a pool. Would love to go for long walks, trails, swims but also one that doesn’t mind watching a movie on the sofa with me once and a while and cuddling.
> I prefer the look of the straight back (working line as I’ve been corrected).
> I’m not looking for a guard dog. We like to host and have people over and the dog is always the most important in our home


My dog just turned 12. Up until fairly recently we walked somewhere between 10 and 20 kms a day and hiked upwards of that frequently. I know a handful of people that move that much. A twenty-minute walk is nothing. She would play fetch for hours and learned dozens of fun, and not, tricks. She is social in my home, outside not so much. She is high medium drive show line breeding with a slew of health issues that have zero to do with angulation.
Mind what you ask for.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

A reputable working line breeder should be able to pair you up with the right pup.


----------



## trigger01 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> My dog just turned 12. Up until fairly recently we walked somewhere between 10 and 20 kms a day and hiked upwards of that frequently. I know a handful of people that move that much. A twenty-minute walk is nothing. She would play fetch for hours and learned dozens of fun, and not, tricks. She is social in my home, outside not so much. She is high medium drive show line breeding with a slew of health issues that have zero to do with angulation.
> Mind what you ask for.


Where the heck did you get the idea that he was walked for 20 mins? shaking my head at this one...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

trigger01 said:


> Where the heck did you get the idea that he was walked for 20 mins? shaking my head at this one...


 Twenty minutes is the average time dog owners who think they are exercising their dogs walk for. It's not specific to any one person.
However, my actual point is that any GSD could easily meet your requirements regardless of line.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

trigger01 said:


> Totally agree with you.
> from what I gathered about my unregistered boy, he was a high energy working line dog.
> He was active his entire life and we spent all the time in the world with him. As much drive as he had, he never bit anyone or anything. That being said he wasn’t approachable but when introduced he was sweet as pie. Without introduction, another story.
> We were happy with that.
> ...


Hey man, I'm just trying to help.

You have a sample size of one dog of unknown pedigree.

Go meet some working line dogs. You may just learn something.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

@Sabis mom @David Winners should I introduce them to Ellie? Or as we affectionately call her _Hellie_


----------



## trigger01 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Twenty minutes is the average time dog owners who think they are exercising their dogs walk for. It's not specific to any one person.
> However, my actual point is that any GSD could easily meet your requirements regardless of line.


maybe make an attempt to not make up assumptions. Especially when there was no indication that “20 minute walks” was how he exercised.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Look I don’t think anyone is trying to steer you wrong here, the reality is a lot of people on here have seen the other side.. countless threads and posts of people rehoming dogs for behavioural issues, misplaced aggression, can’t handle the dog you name it.. it can go sideways quick, and two things people who love this breed will always try and enlighten less experienced people with is someone asking for high drive.. and choosing dogs based on color. For obvious reason, so if you have an open mind and scroll through some threads and read a little before you post you’ll find some of the people who answered here are immensely well versed in the breed and very willing to help. I joke and say I have a full tilt dog, in all reality I’m an inexperienced handler with a maybe medium drive dog, maybe less and medium energy, I think? But truthfully I wouldn’t know, and she’s a part time job. Thankfully I like my part time job so it works! It also helps if you maybe visit a few breeders and ask feedback to see if members have experience and they can share. Good luck!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

trigger01 said:


> maybe make an attempt to not make up assumptions. Especially when there was no indication that “20 minute walks” was how he exercised.


The only one making assumptions is you.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Enough of the snarking back and forth folks.Take advantage of the ignore feature perhaps.
Mod Team


----------



## taylor.j.bacon (12 mo ago)

trigger01 said:


> EDITED:
> Hi all.
> I lost my sweet angel on Monday Sept. 26th. He was the biggest blessing in my life for 9 years.
> I’m not ready right now, but I want to begin the searching process.
> ...


I recently picked up a working line gsd out of Wendelin Farms - just on the Quebec side of Pembroke. First GSD that I've owned, tons of work but a great pup. I would second what @Sabis mom was saying above - I've had field bred labs and pointers before but this dog needs the mental stimulation as much as the physical. If that isn't given she becomes exponentially more difficult to handle. Would happily buy another from Christina.


----------



## taylor.j.bacon (12 mo ago)

Athletic strong dogs - this is her at 8 months.


----------



## trigger01 (Dec 27, 2014)

_Removed_


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

dogma13 said:


> Enough of the snarking back and forth folks.Take advantage of the ignore feature perhaps.
> Mod Team


one more time for the people in the back!


----------

